# Goldens born in November 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup that was born in November 2020.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My Summit was born, Nov 8, 2020. She is 13wks old today <3


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi fellow November puppies!! I was born on November 5! My parents are bracing themselves for my teething in about a month. *chomp chomp*


----------



## evburkey (Feb 27, 2021)

Callie was born on Thanksgiving


----------

